# And, Yet another Texas guy



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

There must be a lot of guys from Texas that fish the Gulf Coast. I fish from Chocolate Bayou to Port Mansfield, but mostly in the Rockport area. I have been fishing the Texas flats, fly fishing when I can, but light tackle soft plastics on a spinning rod or topwaters on a baitcaster for about 10 years. Lived in Alaska, Colorado, New Mexico, mostly until I moved to Texas in '98. I have fished Alaska to Belize. I have a 2008 Beavertail.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Post up some pics of that skiff


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow Texan.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Y'all! As soon as I get her out of the warehouse I will shoot some pics. No room at home to store it, no tags for the trailer yet. I am storing the boat at work for now. I have to find somewhere in Rockport to keep it. My little house there doesn't have a garage and I don't want to leave it parked outside.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------

